#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Penangs Little India

## dirtydog

Time for a wander round Penangs Little India, this place is where to get Indian food, spices, religion and obviously tailor made suits.

First stop is the butchers, Barkath Mutton Shop on Queen Street.



I assume they sell lamb chops aswell and you don't have to buy a whole sheep.





This is a different butchers, not sure what meat it is but I think it sure must make cooking easier when they are chopped up all nice and square like this.



*Penang Visa Run Page
**Malaysia News Headlines*
*Penang News Headlines*
*Malaysia Weather Forecasts*
*World Time Zones*
*Currency Convertor*

----------


## dirtydog

Seeing all that lovely meat must mean it's time for a meal, what else is there other than a nice chicken curry, this guy has been here since 1948 and he is pretty damn good at making a curry now, although I suppose the food stall could have been handed down a generation or 2 as he didn't look that old.

----------


## dirtydog

Now we seen the meat in Little India time to look for some spice and herb shops, I have to admit I have no idea what these spices are, when I buy them in the shops they normally have a label on the side of the jar to tell you what they are, not quite tesco lotus is it.

----------


## Sparky

This is a different butchers, not sure what meat it is but I think it sure must make cooking easier when they are chopped up all nice and square like this.

[/quote]



IT"S A CORNED BEEF FACTORY !

----------


## dirtydog

Next stop some Indian snacks, vegetable samosas at 5 baht each, and chicken at 10baht each, damn these were good and nothing money, they were always warm as he was selling them as quick as he could fry a batch, not sure what the round ones are though, he also had tuna somosas but I didn't try them.





A video of Little India at night.

----------


## dirtydog

Little India also is home to Penangs oldest Hindu Temple, this was first built in 1833 and then completely renovated in 1933, it has 2 main entrances, one on the main road which always seems to be locked, and one inside Little India itself.

The locked entrance, this is in view of the Kapitan Keling Mosque, maybe thats why?



The unlocked entrance in Little India itself.



Lots of detail work and decoration.



A bit garish but that is Asia for you.

----------


## dirtydog

A lot of Georgetown has pavements which is quite a novelty if you have spent a long time in Thailand, they also have road drains without a cover which is damn dangerous if your a bit drunk, alas Little India doesn't have pavements, but to make it safer for the tourists and locals alike it is one way.



People to keep the streets clean.



These next 2 photos are of some religious store I believe, no idea whether it is Muslim or Hindu though.

----------


## Chuckycheese

Thanks for the great pictures. I've been to Penang twice but never checked it out. I'll be back in February and will be sure to take a look!! :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

This is a Chinese Temple just across the road from Little India.

Here is the outside entrance to the Temple taken from Little India.



Lets have a look inside.



Wonder why all the men have those funny goatee type beards in these paintings.

----------


## andyirish57

> This is a different butchers, not sure what meat it is but I think it sure must make cooking easier when they are chopped up all nice and square like this.


 

IT"S A CORNED BEEF FACTORY ![/quote]

It is frozen mutton/Beef. It is not for Corned Beef in the western world we use this for mince/ground meat.
 :Trolling:

----------


## notanameleft

> Wonder why all the men have those funny goatee type beards in these paintings.


They are chinese..

----------


## JoGeAr

Nice pics DD, but while you're there you really ought to do a thread on the bars (and their toilets) and more importantly on the bar girls.

----------


## Told Stool

Ahhh, Penang.  I remember that city quite well.  A walk in the evening down the city street past Central Park and to two different lovely Indian restaurants.  

A lovely Indian contact I have recommended particular dishes to me via e-mail.  I tried them and was pleasantly rewarded.  The staff was all friendly and I ate off of a banana leaf.

Both indoor restaurants.

----------


## samscran

Yea i remember , how can one forget hot , Indian spicy food ,,, waooo.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nidhogg

> vegetable samosas at 5 baht each, and chicken at 10baht each, .


You'd have thought those buggers would have copped to the idea of ringgit by now.

----------


## Happyman

Working in KL  I had to do a monthly 2 day visit to Penang to monitor our branch office there .
Strange that the only free days when I could do this were a Friday and the following Monday. wasnt worth driving back to KL on the Friday and back up on the Monday  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## good2bhappy

Roti chanai and a large mug of tea for breakfast 2 ringit!

----------


## Happyman

^
nasi lamak and te tarak was more of a kickstart for the day  :Smile:

----------


## good2bhappy

> nasi lamak


used to have that down campbell rd at 3 am
50 cents in the 70's

----------


## seamusogin

Always go to little India when in Penang, Love a good Indian curry   :Smile:

----------


## good2bhappy

the banana leaf curry at 7 ringit is good value

----------


## slater

> Yea i remember , how can one forget hot , Indian spicy food ,,, waooo....


Does it get any better???!!!  My mouth is watering just thinking about it!

----------


## splitpin100

Best Tandoori i ever had was in little India, i love Penang for the food

----------

